# jTextField Listener



## soliver93 (4. Mrz 2011)

Hallo, 

ich habe bis jetzt meine Oberflächen immer mit AWT gemacht, entschied mich jedoch dazu, auch einmal Swing auszuprobieren.

Hierbei bin ich auf folgendes Problem gestoßen:

Also beim normalen TextField, das im AWT Package vorhanden ist, gibt es den TextValueChangedListener, welcher genau das macht, was ich brauche.

Nun habe ich jedoch in Swing keinen passenden Listener gefunden, der mit dem oben genannten ident ist ....

Es gibt da z.B. keyTyped, welches jedoch das neu eingegebene Zeichen ignoriert und den "alten" Inhalt, also den der vor dem Tastendruck im jTextField gestanden ist mit der Methode getText() liefert.

Der DocumentListener erlaubt es mir nicht, in einer seiner drei Methoden mit setText() den Inhalt des jTF zu bearbeiten. Genauso caretUpdate.

Im Moment bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig, als keyReleased zu verwenden, was meiner Meinung nach jedoch eine etwas unschöne Lösung ist...

Gibt es denn irgendeinen anderen Listener, der textValueChanged aus AWT genau ersetzt, oder kann man bei einen der oben genannten irgendwas anders machen, um das gewünschte Ergebnis zu erreichen?


----------



## nieselfriem (4. Mrz 2011)

vielleicht hilft das weiter:

Swing / AWT / SWT / JFace: How to implements textvaluechanged() event in JTextField? - thatsjava.com

gruß niesel


----------



## soliver93 (4. Mrz 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Der DocumentListener kommt dem ganzen schon nahe, wie ich aber oben bereits gesagt habe kann ich in den drei Mehtoden, die er anbietet, den Inhalt des TextFields nicht verändern.
Wenn ich versuche mit textfield.setText("test") das feld zu verändern, bekomm ich eine IllegalStateException geworfen ...


----------



## SlaterB (4. Mrz 2011)

die setText()-Methode beinhaltet

```
public void setText(String t) {
        try {
            Document doc = getDocument();
            if (doc instanceof AbstractDocument) {
                ((AbstractDocument)doc).replace(0, doc.getLength(), t,null);
            }
            else {
                doc.remove(0, doc.getLength());
                doc.insertString(0, t, null);
            }
        } catch (BadLocationException e) {
	    UIManager.getLookAndFeel().provideErrorFeedback(JTextComponent.this);
        }
    }
```
die entscheidenen Befehle 8 und 9 oder das komplette if/else oder nur Zeile 5 kannst du vielleicht doch auch ausführen,
wenn auch nicht schön so kopiert

edit:
obwohl, eine andere Möglichkeit für IllegalStateException gibts kaum, wird dann auch bei dir beim Aufruf geschehen?
hast du einen StackTrace? ich probiere das jetzt auch aus

edit: ok, scheint ungeeignet


----------



## eRaaaa (4. Mrz 2011)

Weil dann theoretisch eine Endlosschleife passiert oder nicht? Dadurch ändere ich ja schließlich wieder das Document --> Listener reagiert usw...
Mit einem DocumentFilter sollte das evtl. gehen, auch wenn ich noch nicht verstanden habe was du genau machen möchtest


----------



## soliver93 (4. Mrz 2011)

Also was ich z.B. machen will:

In ein Textfeld etwas eingeben, zu prüfen ob die Eingabe nur aus Ziffern besteht, wenn nein den ganzen Inhalt wieder löschen;
Auch darf die Zahl z.B. nicht größer 5000 sein


----------



## eRaaaa (4. Mrz 2011)

soliver93 hat gesagt.:


> In ein Textfeld etwas eingeben, zu prüfen ob die Eingabe nur aus Ziffern besteht, wenn nein den ganzen Inhalt wieder löschen;


Ich würde Falscheingaben dann gar nicht erst erlauben



> Auch darf die Zahl z.B. nicht größer 5000 sein



Lässt sich alles mit dem DocumentFilter machen
Ein kleines Beispiel:

```
public static void main(String[] args) {
		SwingUtilities.invokeLater(new Runnable() {
			public void run() {
				final JFrame frame = new JFrame();
				JPanel panel = new JPanel();
				final JTextField field = new JTextField(10);
				((AbstractDocument)field.getDocument()).setDocumentFilter(new DocumentFilter(){ //documentfilter setzen
					@Override
					public void replace(FilterBypass fb, int offset,
							int length, String text, AttributeSet attrs)
							throws BadLocationException {
						if(text.matches("\\d+")){ //wenn der eingegeben/eingefügte text nur zahlen beinhaltet
							if(Integer.parseInt(field.getText()+text) <= 5000){ //zu einem int parsne und prüfen ob kleiner gleich 5000 und dann den text einfügen ansonsten fehlermeldung oder sonst was machen (z.b. nichts ^^)
								super.replace(fb, offset, length, text, attrs);															
							}else{
								JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(frame,
									    "Bitte keine Zahlen größer als 5000 eingeben!",
									    "Fehler",
									    JOptionPane.ERROR_MESSAGE);
							}
						}
					}
				});
				panel.add(field);
				frame.add(panel);
				frame.pack();
				frame.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
				frame.setLocationRelativeTo(null);
				frame.setVisible(true);
			}
		});
	}
```


----------



## Gast2 (7. Mrz 2011)

How to Use Formatted Text Fields (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Using Swing Components)


----------

